# Buyreservations.com



## travelplanner70 (Jan 22, 2006)

As anyone had experience using this web site to book a hotel room and receive free parking while you fly to your vacation?  The rates are lower than if you book a park and fly rate directly with the hotel chain.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pha1226 (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have an answer but I've considering using them as well.  There's another site parksleepfly.com that has similar deals.  They seem a lot cheaper than booking directly with the hotel so I was wondering if they are legit.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 26, 2006)

I used this company to reserve in San Francisco.  http://www.bootsnall.com/park-sleep-fly/   Everything was fine.


----------

